# Finger stiffness?



## Chimera (Feb 20, 2009)

The past couple months i have been having this problem where my index finger becomes still and sore in the middle knuckle and the tendon in the finger. It seems to happen a lot when i'm playing C and F chords(not barred), and it stays like that for a few hours and i am unable to bend it as much as the other finger until i stop playing guitar for a couple weeks. I've been playing for 4 years on and off, and this is the first time i've had this problem. This is really annoying because it makes it really hard ot play for more than 10 or 15 minutes at a time. Does anybody know whats causing this, or have any solutions?


----------



## RoggerCallen (Feb 21, 2009)

Chimera said:


> The past couple months i have been having this problem where my index finger becomes still and sore in the middle knuckle and the tendon in the finger. It seems to happen a lot when i'm playing C and F chords(not barred), and it stays like that for a few hours and i am unable to bend it as much as the other finger until i stop playing guitar for a couple weeks. I've been playing for 4 years on and off, and this is the first time i've had this problem. This is really annoying because it makes it really hard ot play for more than 10 or 15 minutes at a time. Does anybody know whats causing this, or have any solutions?


I've just stumbled upon the same thing a few weeks ago.

Does anyone of you guys have any tips for this issue? A few replies would be highly appreciated!









-Rogger


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I've had it too. Warm up, warm up and warm up some more! Seriously though, a little self administered massaging of the sore area and some time off. I know it sucks not to play, but I tried ignoring it for a while and it just got worse. This was about the time I started taking warm-ups seriously. Another tip I'd like to point out are the muscle and tendons between the thumb and index fingers. Kneeding this area like dough is a great way to relax the tightness/stiffness after playing for awhile. This are carries a lot of the workload when playing open position and barre chords.

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

There is several ways to play these chords, can you play them another way without a problem.
Maybe you need to have a Doctor take a look and recommend something.
Is there inflammation?
Rick


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Back when I worked labour jobs to supplement my music income I discovered the need for regular massage, physio-therapy, and medical attention. Everything from my back to my fingertips seemed interconnected. 

These days, regular massage therapy works wonders on my hands and arms. Also, I use gloves when working or out in the cold.

And I agree with the previous posters, warm-ups!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## funkynassau (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a similar problem in my thumb, it hurt so bad after one too many vigorous practices. I take lessons and had been trying to master something my teacher had shown me. So I was practicing more than usual.

My thumb was swollen and would not bend properly. When I went to my chiropractor I asked him about it and he said it was tendinitis. He hooked my hand up to a laser gizmo for about 20 mins and it felt a bit better. I had about 3 laser treatments and my thumb was fine! I had backed off on the practicing during this time.

This was about two yrs ago and my thumb has been fine ever since. I suggest a chiro who does homeopathy and laser treatments or a massage therapist.

Funkynassau


----------

